# Is bunny hopping normal for a puppy?



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

I've noticed that when my dog is playing he sometimes sort of hops around and then also when he's running very fast outside, he'll do a bunny hop (both back legs go up at the same time). I've heard some people say that this is just because he's a puppy but I also know bunny hopping can be a sign of hip dysplasia. What do you guys think? Have your young puppies hopped around? He's a toy and about 4 1/2 months now.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, my minipoo puppy did a lot of hopping, now that he’s 6 months, he doesn’t hop much.

Edited to add I suspect it’s partly their exuberance and poodle bounce and partly the lack of muscle because they are young puppies.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Yes, my minipoo puppy did a lot of hopping, now that he’s 6 months, he doesn’t hop much.
> 
> Edited to add I suspect it’s partly their exuberance and poodle bounce and partly the lack of muscle because they are young puppies.


Ok, thanks. That makes me feel better!


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

I second what Skylar said - Topper bunny-hopped when he was younger, but now that he's a muscular 10-month old, not so much.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Both of my poodles bunny hopped particularly when learning to go down the stairs. They pretty much outgrew it although Javelin recently was being reckless thinking to skip steps and he slipped and fell down the last few steps. He is moving just fine, but has been extra cautious on those stairs and taking the last couple of steps with a bunny hop. I think he just scared himself a bit since he is now back to normal but slower than before he fell..


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Luxating patella is more common among toy poodles than hip dysplasia. If you see him skipping or taking three legged strides when he's older you should have your vet evaluate his gait. Young puppies are all over the place, though. Bunny hopping, cantering sideways, and even the occasional accidental somersault are completely normal as they figure out how to manage the brakes and 4 wheel drive.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Young puppies are all over the place, though. Bunny hopping, cantering sideways, and accidental somersaults.


Elroy is a 19 week old standard, but definitely Yes, Yes, and double Yes to the above ! Enjoy it while you can!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

My lab mix with severe hip dysplasia bunny hopped even as a small puppy. She was not mixed with anything even slightly poodly.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie hopped as a puppy, and she is still doing it at 4 years old ! I call it « running like a deer ». She really looks like a deer escaping the hunter, lol !

I just love watching her do it. It’s everyday, every time she goes out the door. She hops to her watching spot in the cedar hedges.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

MMM18 said:


> I've noticed that when my dog is playing he sometimes sort of hops around and then also when he's running very fast outside, he'll do a bunny hop (both back legs go up at the same time). I've heard some people say that this is just because he's a puppy but I also know bunny hopping can be a sign of hip dysplasia. What do you guys think? Have your young puppies hopped around? He's a toy and about 4 1/2 months now.


Do you feel that the bunny hopping something other than puppy exuberance? I know that's what it is for Elroy. Perhaps we've not grasped the full picture of the definition/concern of your "bunny hopping". What's your puppies name? I don't think you've told us yet.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

x2 on bunny hopping in beginning, then growing out of it.

Now we have a mini kangaroo _sigh_.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie is a kangaroo too mixed with bunny. She does it when she's excited especially running in long grass.


----------



## MMM18 (Sep 29, 2020)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Do you feel that the bunny hopping something other than puppy exuberance? I know that's what it is for Elroy. Perhaps we've not grasped the full picture of the definition/concern of your "bunny hopping". What's your puppies name? I don't think you've told us yet.


His name is Monte. It does seem like just puppy exuberance but my previous poodle had so many health problems that I'm always nervous that something's going to develop with him too.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Well hello Monte! Let's hope that it's just due to him being a super happy puppy! If you don't see anything mishappen in his gait, he's probably fine. My Elroy is VERY SPRINGY!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If you are concerned video your pup "bunny hopping" and show it to your vet. It might be nothing and it might be something
legg-calve-perthes or luxating patella are a concern for Toy poodles


----------

